# Half-human half-something



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm a half-human/half cat person similar to a neko who's fursona's mom is a cat person woman and who's dad is a human man.

Any other hybrids of humans/anthros humans/aliens and all?


----------



## Tyno (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Tyll'a (Dec 3, 2019)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> I'm a half-human/half cat person similar to a neko who's fursona's mom is a cat person woman and who's dad is a human man.
> 
> Any other hybrids of humans/anthros humans/aliens and all?



My original design of Tyll'a (which I still use from time to time) was a neko as well.  I changed his main design to a caracal, but he kept the stubbornness of his original neko version.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 3, 2019)

Nekos are pretty cool. I have some friends on Discord who have neko characters.


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 7, 2019)

Well humanoid with Half elf/Half Black Dragon.


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 7, 2019)

My sona stella is a hybrid of my original species (which can be humanoid too) and  demon.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 12, 2019)

What am I..........
No really, Gon and Salus are two extremely different but at the same time extremely similar


----------



## Peach's (Dec 13, 2019)

I follow the notion that Elves is half-human half deer, look up Sawsbuck humanizations and you will see what I mean.


----------

